# What fixed gearing does Chris Hoy use?



## pjm (19 Aug 2008)

What do you reckon? he appeared to be riding a slightly lower cadence than other riders at a slow pace in the keirin and is then finishing at ~70kph at, what 120 rpm?, so that would mean a 53/11 or so? yikes.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (19 Aug 2008)

Hugh Porter said it was 'over 100 inches' but by how much I don't know!


----------



## Greenbank (19 Aug 2008)

pjm said:


> What do you reckon? he appeared to be riding a slightly lower cadence than other riders at a slow pace in the keirin and is then finishing at ~70kph at, what 120 rpm?, so that would mean a 53/11 or so? yikes.



53/11 at 120rpm on 20mm tyres would be 72.4kph. 

That's a 125.9" gear.


----------



## dodgy (19 Aug 2008)

But they do way more than 120rpm


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Aug 2008)

pjm said:


> What do you reckon? he appeared to be riding a slightly lower cadence than other riders at a slow pace in the keirin and is then finishing at ~70kph at, what 120 rpm?, so that would mean a 53/11 or so? yikes.




safe to say its a big fooker and doubt anyone on here could get it upto that speed even going downhill !!


----------



## rustychisel (20 Aug 2008)

Mike Turtur (he oughtta know) said last night he'd been down into the pits and had a look at Hoy's bike. For the sprint it was 52 x 14 = 100".


----------



## Greenbank (20 Aug 2008)

Which is just over 150rpm at 70kph.


----------



## rootes (28 Aug 2008)

either way man hoy is an animal!


----------



## urbanfatboy (5 Sep 2008)

i read, that it was 'about the same as (top gear) 10th' on your old racer


----------

